# One Awesome 100 G!



## KyleT (Jul 22, 2002)

I stumbled across this while browsing aquabotanic's forum. It is one heck of an awesome 100 gallon custom tank. This guy definately knows what he is doing!

Here is a link to the construction: http://aquabotanicwetthumb.infopop.cc/6/ubb.x?a=tpc&s=4006090712&f=8006023812&m=3296099912

and a link to his aquascaping:
http://aquabotanicwetthumb.infopop.cc/6/ubb.x?a=tpc&s=4006090712&f=1306023812&m=1836028832

Enjoy!
Kyle


----------



## rossi32s (Feb 20, 2003)

geezz.... I wish i had that much time avail.


----------



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

I read on that board that this is his first planted tank.
:shock: 

James


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Yeah, it is his first tank. He set it up with the guidance of the forum and did a heck of a job at it. It just goes to show how simple this hobby really can be with an adequate budget and things are done right the first time.


----------



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

GulfCoastAquarian said:


> It just goes to show how simple this hobby really can be with an *adequate budget *and things are done right the first time.


Highlighted the operant terms. I'm working on my first real planted tank (I had attempted one in a former life about a score of years ago), and my budget to start with will be adequate for a low tech tank. I think James Hoftiezer has a good creative sense of composition, though. I find his aquascaping extraordinary for a first try. I should hope to have half that success!

James


----------



## rossi32s (Feb 20, 2003)

whats the tank to the left in most of the pics?


----------



## brandon429 (Mar 29, 2003)

agreed totally! Didnt you like his plumbing design--very clean and reliable looking. He had it all, UV, CO2w/reg, filter, water outlets and excellent lighting. Okay, whats it going to take to get him posting over here? I dont mind if hes a mod from another board, why not enrich us as well! 

His tank is baaaad to the bone. Geez, lubbock does not have near the plant selection that guy obviously has access to.

Brandon


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

I watched the whole thing go together as he was putting it together. Not in person but on the site. 
He had that tank custom made to his specs. He really did put a lot of thought into it and designed it pretty much from the ground up.
Really nice job.
I think half the pleasure in this hobby is setting it up and tinkering to get it just right.
I got mine the way I like it now and I'm getting a little bored.  
I think its time to invest in a whole bunch of new plants to get the creative juices flowing again.  

Marcel


----------



## anonapersona (Oct 19, 2002)

m.lemay said:


> I got mine the way I like it now and I'm getting a little bored.
> Marcel


(sound of rolling thunder)

Tempting fate, eh?

Do I sense a monster attack of algae just around the corner??


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

Algae doesn't scare me :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 
But seriously, I haven't had an algae outbreak yet and thats because of a few factors.
I reset the tank weekly with a 50% change.
I try to do major prunings slowly.
When I know I'm about to do some major replanting I lay off on the fertilizers for a couple of weeks.
I never replant and clean my filter at the same time.
Green spot algae is the only algae I fight occasionally, usually with a razor blade. :wink: 

Marcel


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Jun 29, 2003)

uuuuuhhhh..... uuuummmmm  
Thanks for the compliments

Actually I started posting here a few weeks ago, but not enough to notice just yet. 

This actually is my first tank, it is about six months old and it just finished first in the AB contest. All the details are on AB. I think the old journals (forum got revamped in Feb) are best if they're still up.

I also have a lot of it on my website, but I'm still working on the details there;
http://www.Hoftiezer.Net/personal/aquaria/


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

take a bow James...you really deserve a hand for that tank. roud: 

As I'm sure anyone who has had "gardens" in their tanks and those that are new to the hobby can attest... its no easy task to create what you have accomplished in your aquarium. 
Never mind the money it takes...
It all begins with choosing lighting, plants, structure , equiptment, fish, fertilizer dosages etc. and thats the easy part... :roll: 

Its putting it all together and the countless hours of pruning and fertilizing to achieve that look that deserves the hand... truly an an accomplishment to be proud of...

Whats the future look like for your aquascape? Maintain it or make changes?


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Jun 29, 2003)

This is a picture of the tank......









It never stays the same long.
Right now I am trying to enhance the terracing in the foreground, changing the plants on the left and trimming the right a little differently.


----------

